# Fish Lake / Otter Creek



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Left Thursday afternoon in the storm. Driving was a nightmare but still made fair timing. Stayed in the cabins next to fish lake thurs and fri night and fished Fish Lake Fri and Sat morning then one trip to Otter on the way home. Fishing Friday was fair to good with all splake and bows coming through the ice. Fished out by the lodge. Saturday morning we fished the north end and the perch were plentiful. Could've caught truck loads had we wanted to. Mixed bows and splake in the bunch but mostly all perch on the north end. FishLake was a balmy -20 Sat morning. Good trip and hopefully we can turn it into an annual trip every year. Cabins were nice and warm and it was awesome not having to make the drive to Loa or Bicknell. Missed having Hockey with us but glad be got the appendix out at home rather then on the ice at Fish Lake  Here's some pics...


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

And here are the rest of the pics....


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

I'm glad someone else loves Del Scorcho! :lol: Nice.


Looks like a good trip with plenty o' fish in hand.

Soooooooo cold. Glad everybody stayed nice and warm. So are the FL cabins cheaper in the winter time? Easier to book? I've heard varying stories on that.

Good luck to Hockey. Hopefully that's a speedy recovery.


----------



## hattrick (Aug 29, 2011)

The smoker is primed and ready to get its workout turning those splake into smokey goodness. Good trip and the cabins are a great place to stay, just watch out for the thorn bushes just ouside the door. They can do some damage if you dont know they are there.


----------



## kastmaster (Nov 20, 2007)

Thanks for the report. We're heading down there this weekend and was curious about the ice/snow conditions.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

ice is 10" -- people using ATVs and snowmachines are criss-crossing the lake nearly wherever they want. We didn't see any bad pressure ridges, or bad spots anywhere, but you never know when they'll show up.

Not much for snow up there. Enough, but not too much to prevent ATVs from getting on/off the ice.


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

Loah, I'm not sure of the cabin prices in the summer that's the first time I have ever booked it. The cabin we booked is not on the website for pricing so I'm really unsure. You could ask Hockey he has been there several times he would probably have a better idea. There were lots of cabins available and vacant while we were there. I checked on a price to rent a cabin near Otter Creek and the lady said it use to be cheaper to stay in the winter but d/t increased price in heating that the prices were the same for what it's worth.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH -- http://bit.ly/ZUdWst

http://www.fishlake.com/ordereze/Conten ... x?PageID=3


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

PBH said:


> LOAH -- http://bit.ly/ZUdWst


 :| Yeah thanks. If I really wanted to, I'm sure I could've found out. For the sake of discussion though, now more people will have this info without having to do any research of their own.



> http://www.fishlake.com/ordereze/Content/PageDetails.aspx?PageID=3


And a genuine thanks for this link. :lol:

(The mtn at the top of the screen on that site kinda looks like Timp.)


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

LOAH said:


> :| Yeah thanks. If I really wanted to, I'm sure I could've found out. For the sake of discussion though, now more people will have this info without having to do any research of their own.


?

Give a man a fish and you feed him for a day. Teach a man to fish and you feed him for a lifetime.


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Wow! Thanks a lot! I've always wanted to learn how to fish.


----------

